# Cuando un rele esta dañado?



## Esli Hernandez (Feb 23, 2008)

buenas quisiera conocer cuando un reles esta dañado o no esta funcionando correctamente... como puedo verificar si esta bien por favor gracias...


----------



## pepechip (Feb 23, 2008)

hola
Los reles normalmente tienen circuitos normalmente abiertos y normalmente cerrados. simplemente verificas la continuidad en los circuitos que estan normalmente cerrados, y verificas que no conduzcan los que estan normalmente abiertos. Luego aplicas tension a la bobina y vuelves a comprobar.

Yo tengo echo un pequeño comprobador para 6 tipos de reles, que son con los que usualmente trabajo.
Dicho comprobador consta de 6 zocalos, uno para cada tipo de rele. Dos displays de 7 segmentos, en donde el situado a la derecha me muestra los contatos que estan normalmente cerrados, y cuando aplico tension a traves de un pulsador a la bobina de los reles, se me apaga el display de la derecha, y se me enciende el display de la izquierda.

Cuando compuevo algun rele me gusta accionarlo 10 veces para verificar que nunca falla.

Yo utilizo displays en lugar de led, ya que los reles con los que yo trabajo tienen 4 circuitos, y con los displays me queda mas curioso, ya que utilizo un segmento para cada circuito del rele y ademas aprecio mejor el cambio al conmutar el rele.

Yo a la hora de comprobarlos la carga que les aplico es de 20mA, que es el consumo del display,
talvez seria interesante ponerles en paralelo alguna resistencia para comprobarlo con un consumo mayor.

saludos


----------



## AleMarquE (May 13, 2010)

Hola muchachos, mi pregunta es muy elemental ... pero es que no me queda claro:
Tengo un rele y quería probar su estado. Lo que no entiendo es que si pruebo contunuidad en la bobina inductora, no debería dar resistencia cero??? la pregunta me surge porque a mi entender debería ser así, pero cuando fui a medir no me dio así, en cambio me dio una cierta impedancia.

Como debería ser??


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

Tienen una resistencia del orden de las centenas de ohm. Depende del relé.


----------



## AleMarquE (May 13, 2010)

Osea que es normal que no de continuidad en la bobina inductora?
Esto es siempre así o depende del relé?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 13, 2010)

Es normal, porque la bobina esta formada por muchas vueltas de hilo fino, lo que hace que tenga una cierta resistencia.


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2010)

rele 5v .......................poca resistencia

rele 48v ...........mas resistencia


----------



## AleMarquE (May 14, 2010)

tambien es logico que tenga algo de resistencia sino no se podría excitar la bobina sin usar una resistencia externa. 

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## osciloscopioman (Nov 6, 2012)

Muy buenas

Un relé es un dispositivo que funciona como un interruptor accionado por un circuito eléctrico. Como tal, tiene una serie de características definidas, como el tiempo de apertura, tiempo de cierre, capacidad de corte etc. En caso de relés de protección, además tendrán definida corriente y tiempos de disparo. Por tanto, se puede conocer el estado de un relé analizando los valores reales de estos parámetros y comprobando que se ajustan a los valores esperados.

saludos


----------

